# Axolotls for sale



## Jigglypuff (Jul 30, 2006)

I currently have around 35 Melanoid axolotls and 2 wiltypes for sale.

£10 each but i can do you a deal if you want more.

I will be taking pictures tomorrow, far too late at the mo! 

I need to get rid of these ASAP.

Please contact me via PM or at [email protected]

Thanks

JP


----------



## axolotl kid (Dec 15, 2008)

*axolotl*

hi do you have axolotls for sale do you?


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

where are you?
x


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

damn just noticed the date of the first post 
x


----------



## tommyjacobs (Nov 26, 2008)

:lol2: he did wanna get rid of em quick


----------



## drpjtaylor (Feb 26, 2008)

I've just hatched 16 yesterday so will have some after christmas but probably to far away.


----------

